# Rediscovered 74 GTO body parts? But a spoiler?



## sorzantd (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey Guys, I wish I had this forum 20yrs ago when I had my 74 goat! Found you guys while trying to identify some leftover parts.

I had a 74 GTO 20yrs ago and aquired some spare parts along the way that were stored in my sister's garage. I forgot they were still there, but she's moving soon and we rediscovered these parts tonight...

Some of these are GTO parts, some Ventura, but I have no idea where that urethane spoiler came from?! Any ideas?


----------



## Ace Ventura (May 9, 2017)

Are you selling these parts. 

Charley.


----------

